# Verbos reflexivos en alemán



## Olcina

Hola,
tengo una duda en cuanto a los verbos reflexivos en alemán. Está bien dicho:
Ich habe mich verletzt y Ich habe mir das Bein verletzt. El verbo correspondiente es sich verletzten.

Lo que no entiendo es que hay determinados reflexivos con preposición que no siguen la regla general de que si la frase tiene dos complementos uno se pone en Akk. y otro en Dat., ej:
S. freuen auf: Ich freue mich auf das Geschenk., ¿Y por qué no Ich freue mir auf das Geschenk? ¿Geschenk no es el Akk y mich el Dat.? Pero sí que sigue la regla general la siguiente expresión:
s. Sorgen machen um: Ich mache mir Sorgen um dich. ¿Y por qué aquí sí que se pone "mir" y en la frase anterior se pone "mich"?

He estado leyendo en gramáticas sobre este tema, pero no lo llego a entender.

Gracias.


----------



## elroy

_Ich freue mich auf das Geschenk._

En esa frase el verbo no rige dos objetos. _Geschenk_ se rige por la preposición y no por el verbo, con lo cual la regla general sí que se sigue.


----------



## Neretva

Ich habe mich verletzt y Ich habe mir das Bein verletzt. 
Agunos vebos reflexivos pueden cambiar el pronombre de akk. a dativ por una razón.

Cuando sólo aparece el pron.refl. se usa el akk. pero cuando pones DAS BEIN (akk.) entonces, como ya tienes un akk. el mich pasa a mir.

Ich wasche mich. Ich wasche mir die Hände.

Les pasa a algunos.

el ejemplo de elroy no es exactamento lo mismo, porque si te fijas tiene un complemento preposicional : es sich(akk) freuen auf + Akk, no existe otra posibilidad.

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Olcina

Hola,
muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Creo que la explicación de Elroy no está del todo relacionada con mi pregunta, igual no me he explicado bien, pero gracias de todas formas.
Neretva: ¿quieres decir que cuando el verbo es reflexivo con preposición (sich freuen auf) siempre va en Akk. el reflexivo?
Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Neretva

Sí, en ese caso sí.


----------



## Lord_British

Olcina said:


> Hola,
> tengo una duda en cuanto a los verbos reflexivos en alemán. Está bien dicho:
> Ich habe mich verletzt y Ich habe mir das Bein verletzt. El verbo correspondiente es sich verletzten.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que hay determinados reflexivos con preposición que no siguen la regla general de que si la frase tiene dos complementos uno se pone en Akk. y otro en Dat., ej:
> S. freuen auf: Ich freue mich auf das Geschenk., ¿Y por qué no Ich freue mir auf das Geschenk? ¿Geschenk no es el Akk y mich el Dat.? Pero sí que sigue la regla general la siguiente expresión:
> s. Sorgen machen um: Ich mache mir Sorgen um dich. ¿Y por qué aquí sí que se pone "mir" y en la frase anterior se pone "mich"?
> 
> He estado leyendo en gramáticas sobre este tema, pero no lo llego a entender.
> 
> Gracias.



Madre mia, pero quien te ha dicho a ti que estas reglas general esten en vigor cien por cien en todo caso?

Lo unico que vale es saber si un verbo mas su preposicion es transitivo (Akkusativ) o intransitivo (Dativ oder Genitiv)


sich freuen auf => Akkusativ + Verb + Akkusativ => wegen Präposition "auf" in Verbindung mit "freuen"

sich Sorgen machen um => Akkusativ + Verb + Dativ => wegen Präposition "um" in Verbindung mit "sich sorgen" bzw. "sich Sorgen machen"

pero oja a otra cosa: sich handeln um => Verb + Akkusativ => "um" no se utilize siempre con Dativ sino tambien con Akkusativ. Por ello alguien ha de aprender todos los verbos mas las preposiciones mas los siguentes objetos (Akkusativ-, Dativ-, Genetivobjekt).

sich die Hände waschen => Dativ + Akkusativ + Verb

sich selbst waschen => Akkusativ + Verb

sich dessen entsinnen => Akkusativ + Genitiv + Verb

Tu tienes que aprender por memoria / corazon (aprandre par coeur) todos los verbos con la correspondientes preposiciones.

Hay tambien otras situaciones raras:

Die Straße entlang gehen vs. immer der Straße entlang
Akkusativ + gehen vs. Dativ + Präposition


----------



## Spharadi

Hola Olcina
La explicación de Elroy es concisa y exacta.  
Puedes reflexionar sobre la regla de esta manera:
Los transitivos, en general, aceptan dos objetos (o complementos), a saber,  dativo y acusativo. Ahora bien, si la acción del verbo recae sobre el sujeto, el verbo se vuelve reflexivo: 
lavarse--> me lavo ("me" es acusativo: ) 
romperse la pierna --> la acción del verbo recae sobre un objeto (cuál es la cosa rota? la pierna, que es acusativo) Entonces si dices: "me rompí la pierna", "me" es dativo: mir en alemán). Para mayor claridad puedes cambiar el sujeto: Juan rompió el vaso; con dativo: Juan me rompió el vaso. "me" --> dativo
En general el dativo puede ser interpretado como el actor que recibe el perjuicio o beneficio de la acción.


----------



## Vilaplana

Gracias a todos de verdad.
Me habéis ayudado mucho.


----------

